# -= one of my Halfsun fry (4 months old)=-



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

Hey guys, sorry i havent been on here much been so busy lately with school and these buggers....so much work with them but i love them...i jared about 25 ct fry and 20 halfsuns...and i have more to jar....its just alot of work to clean their jars.. 

Oh well here is a picture of one of my favourite Halfsun fry ...i couldn't take pictures of the rest because they are all in semi transparent containers i willl when i get more time to spend with them thou 



















will post more of him and the others soon !!


----------



## Rjb5584 (Sep 22, 2011)

Wow...Just....wow! :shock:

Congrats! I wish I had a CT or HS that looked like that!


----------



## LittleBettas (Jul 23, 2011)

=0 Congrats on such a handsome fellow


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

thanks guys  it was a project that was sucessfull non so far has messy fins...so im gratefull for that!


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

These babies are amazing. So jelly/


----------



## xbecky685x (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh wow! 

xx


----------



## copperarabian (Apr 27, 2011)

do you have any photos of the parents


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

sure i'll put them up later.


----------



## pinkcupid765 (Aug 14, 2011)

So pretty!!! How many are there?


----------



## caitic10 (Apr 30, 2011)

They are beautiful! 45 fry? Wow!


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

pictures of the mom and dad...









---------------DAD----------------------








---------------MOM---------------------


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

still dunno how i got a baby that colour lol....maybe the mom came from a cambodian batch because she is also the mother of the CT fry...and i have a few cambodian in that batch..


----------



## Yaoilover12397 (Aug 12, 2011)

I love this thread. More pictures?


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

dad again


----------



## bettaboyshiva (Jul 14, 2011)

angry baby... ...the others just wont flare up grrrrr


----------

